# A Little Wine Boosts Omega-3 In The Body



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2009)

* A Little Wine Boosts Omega-3 In The Body *





*Author: *ScienceDaily     *Source: *ScienceDaily   




*Title: *A LITTLE WINE BOOSTS OMEGA-3 IN THE BODY

Moderate alcohol intake is associated with higher levels of omega-3 fatty acids in plasma and red blood cells. This is the major finding of the European study IMMIDIET that will be published in the January issue of the American Journal of 

The study suggests that wine does better than other alcoholic drinks. This effect could be ascribed to compounds other than alcohol itself, representing a key to understand the mechanism lying behind the heart protection observed in moderate wine drinkers.

Omega-3 fatty acids, mainly derived from fish, are considered as protective against coronary heart disease and sudden cardiac death, thus their high blood concentration is definitely good for our health.

Now European researchers found that moderate alcohol drinking acts like a 'trigger', boosting the amount of omega-3 fatty acids in our body.
*Options:*   [*Read Full Story*] 
Originally found on Wren's Nest


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2009)

I just finished a glass of red myself...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder if it is the componds as what is also in Grape juice.

I think a study should be done to see if it the compond found in the Grape or is the combonation made in Wine the result.

Anyway Wine can go well with Fish great find Bob!!


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

I never drink, wine...I inhale the stuff...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wine is good for omega-3 and beer is good for the kidneys (I've heard) but the trick is to use it, like all things, in moderation.  Funny, ain't it, how many things can be potentially deadly that are good for you in moderation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2009)

Moderation, is the key.  I enjoy a glass or 3 a week.  I've yet to down a gallon in a sitting though.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Moderation, is the key.  I enjoy a glass or 3 a week.  I've yet to down a gallon in a sitting though.


A gallon in a sitting... I did just that with Guinness two weekends ago.  First time in years I've allowed myself to have too much to drink.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 31, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> A gallon in a sitting... I did just that with Guinness two weekends ago. First time in years I've allowed myself to have too much to drink.


 That might explain a couple of your posts that weekend...


----------



## myusername (Jan 31, 2009)

The only reason I drink wine is for the Omega-3. Anybody who says otherwise is lying.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> That might explain a couple of your posts that weekend...


Yeah, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2009)

I just hook my IV bag up to a vein, I hope I get the Omega 3 that way.  Its hard to stuff a fish down that tube.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2009)

Richard Gere probably stuffs the fish...


----------



## Aefibird (Feb 12, 2009)

myusername said:


> The only reason I drink wine is for the Omega-3.




Mmm, me too!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for the discovery that Dry Martinis are good for the brain.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 12, 2009)

Grape juice with vodka, maybe.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 13, 2009)

I should be good, then.


----------



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Moderation, is the key.  I enjoy a glass or 3 a week.  I've yet to down a gallon in a sitting though.



 LOL A gallon of wine?  I would puke before half way.  For some reason my stomachedoesn't like fermentation products.  I'm allergic to most alcohol especially beer and whiskey.  There's much better souces of omega 3, flax oil is a good one.


----------

